# Cherry threaded box



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't had much time to turn lately with all the other projects going on but since I was tuning up my Baxter threader I thought I would cut some threads to see if I had improved it any. After I cut the male and female threads to see how they fit I liked the wood so I went ahead and turned the rest of the box. I would probably make a different shape if I had not started it as purely a threading test. It came put pretty well anyway.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's totally cool John.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
Very nicely done turning. Those threads couldn't be done any better than you made them. C:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsupngratulations. Mitch


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job John.
I like the threads. Do you have any problems with them if the wood moves a little with humidity changes?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The only problems I've had so far with wood movement was the alignment of the grain between the top and bottom. apparently when the wood moves you can screw the lid down further or not as far which leaves the grain misaligned. 
I have had some very slight binding when one of the pieces was side grain instead of end grain. I usually make all of my boxes end grain. I've been making 16TPI and 10TPI threads. I'm now starting to make 20TPI and I think if your going to have problems it would be with the finer threads. 
I made this box with no slop in the threads at all so it will be interesting to see how wood movement will affect it.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job. What finish did use.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's lacquer but I need to put another layer on. It has a flat spot on the lid. I usually use lacquer on my boxes because it's easily repairable.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Outstanding......*

Did you do it on a engine lathe?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

John No this was done with a little machine called a Baxter threader. It is sold by www.bestwoodtools.com. Manufactured here in Tennessee. It fits on our lathe and works somewhat like the crossfeed on a metal lathe but it is designed to put threads on wood. You put a cutter in the headstock and mount your wood and chuck on the Threader. Then the threader feeds the wood into the cutter.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John, that is gorgeous! Really nice looking piece. :thumbsup:

John


----------

